# Urdu: Alien/Extra-Terrestrial...



## Todd The Bod

Stephen Hawkings comments on aliens are in the headlines today, but is there really a word for extra-terrestrial in Urdu?


----------



## Faylasoof

Todd The Bod said:


> Stephen Hawkings comments on aliens are in the headlines today, but is there really a word for extra-terrestrial in Urdu?



Well, _extra terrestrial_ is pretty easy: 

Terrestrial =ارضی_ arzii , _and here, _extra_ can translated as غیر_ ghayr_, so:

Extra terrestrial = غیر ارضی_ ghayr-e-arzii_

We can also have a term for something related:

_Extra terrestrial life form_ = _ghayr arzii waz3a-e-Hayaat_ غیر ارضی وضع حیات


_Alien_ as used commonly means _foreigner_ = اجنبی_ ajnabii_ / غیر ملکی_ ghayr mulkii / _پردیسی_ pardesii_

But as you might guess we shall _not_ be using these terms for aliens from space! In fact, just thought of it makes me chuckle, esp. when I recall the famous song:

_pardesii, pardesii jaanaa nahii.n_
_mujhe chhoR ke, mujhe chhoR ke !!

_Although in theory one could use _ajnabii_ or its plural _ajaanib_ but we all would normally associate these solidly with earthly life forms - us humans!_
_


----------



## akak

I think it would be something like "_ghair aalami_" -- "not of this world"

EDIT: see that Faylasoof has already weighed in.


----------



## omlick

Faylasoof said:


> Well, _extra terrestrial_ is pretty easy:
> 
> Terrestrial =ارضی_ arzii , _and here, _extra_ can translated as غیر_ ghayr_, so:
> 
> Extra terrestrial = غیر ارضی_ ghayr-e-arzii_
> 
> We can also have a term for something related:
> 
> _Extra terrestrial life form_ = _ghayr arzii waz3a-e-Hayaat_ غیر ارضی وضع حیات
> 
> 
> _Alien_ as used commonly means _foreigner_ = اجنبی_ ajnabii_ / غیر ملکی_ ghayr mulkii / _پردیسی_ pardesii_
> 
> But as you might guess we shall _not_ be using these terms for aliens from space! In fact, just thought of it makes me chuckle, esp. when I recall the famous song:
> 
> _pardesii, pardesii jaanaa nahii.n_
> _mujhe chhoR ke, mujhe chhoR ke !!_
> 
> Although in theory one could use _ajnabii_ or its plural _ajaanib_ but we all would normally associate these solidly with earthly life forms - us humans!


 
You can just say  "duusrii duniyaa se aanevaalaa" if you don't know the high register language.  I would hope that would work, in both Hindi and Urdu for that matter.


----------



## panjabigator

How does پرایا دنیا سے sound?  I like Akak's as well - it seems like a simple and memorable expression.  (FLS, I as always enjoy the upper register, I just struggle to a) remember it and b) find someone who understands them!).


----------



## akak

I see BBC Urdu has rendered alien as "ajnabi makhlooq"


----------



## Koozagar

the most common term used for extra-terrestrial is Khalai Makhlooq. Khalai= from the space, Makhlooq=creation.


----------



## Faylasoof

omlick said:


> You can just say "duusrii duniyaa se aanevaalaa" if you don't know the high register language. I would hope that would work, in both Hindi and Urdu for that matter.


 This can work too but it is more of a description. I think Todd might be looking for a term. 




panjabigator said:


> How does





panjabigator said:


> پرایا دنیا سے sound? I like Akak's as well - it seems like a simple and memorable expression. (FLS, I as always enjoy the upper register, I just struggle to a) remember it and b) find someone who understands them!).


 PG, I would change it to پرائی دنیا _paraa’ii dunyaa_ as دنیا_dunyaa_ is feminine. 

I see the problem but we are talking of Urdu technical terminology. As you know most people don’t bother learning this kind of vocabulary and would rather use English words. 
I don’t wish to start a debate but I’m not a fan of pidgin Urdu so I think these terms should be used otherwise they would end up as museum pieces; seen & admired but not used! 



akak said:


> I see BBC Urdu has rendered alien as "ajnabi makhlooq"


 This term sounds good! I think one needs to add the 2nd term <maxluuq مخلوق > for the following reason.





Faylasoof said:


> .....
> Although in theory one could use _ajnabii_ or its plural _ajaanib_ but we all would normally associate these solidly with earthly life forms - us
> humans!


  The above would be back-translated into English as <foreign creature /  being>.

There are a number of ways to translate the terms <alien / extra-terrestrial> into Urdu, which loike English has a mixed heritage so capable of drawing on words from many languages. 

The word _ajnabii_ also these synonyms and these too can be used:

اجنَبی ajnabii / نامانُوس naa maanuus / انجان  anjaan

Similarly, maxluuq also has a number of synonyms:

مَخْلُوق_ maxluuq_ / خَلْقَت_ xalqat_ / بَشَر_ bashar_

All tend to be used for humans esp. the last – _bashar_, but can be used for being in a general sense, particularly the first two.

So, we can also have: 

انجان مخلوق \ خلقت \ بشر _anjaan maxluuq / xalqat / bashar_
بیگانہ مخلوق \ خلقت \ بشر _begaanah maxluuq / xalqat / bashar_


----------



## Birdcall

Is there any difference between anjaan and anjaanaa? Can't they both mean unknown as well as unknowing?


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Koozagar said:


> Makhlooq= creature .


 
_*... khalaaii makhlooq...*_

I agree this is the most commonly used word for Alien / E.T. in the Urdu Press nowadays (and where else do you think you can find this kind of topics discussed except in the media???)

By the way, I think you were the one suggesting a thread on transliteration. I think the topic interesting. I'm starting a new thread...


----------



## Faylasoof

I see both of these when googling:

خلائی مخلوق = space creatures
   اجنبی  مخلوق  = alien / foreign creatures

Given that these are relatively new terms it isn't surprising both are being used and time will tell if one stays or both survive - that is quite possible. Urdu is quite flexible.


----------



## Todd The Bod

What is the singular, Faylasoof?


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

مـخلوق is singular,  its plural is : مـخلوقات

If I have well understood your question...??


----------



## Faylasoof

Todd The Bod said:


> What is the singular, Faylasoof?



Todd, the singular and plural are as Cilqui  says above.  

 مخلوق _maxluuq_ is the participle of the Arabic verb خَلَقَ _xalaqa_ = to create, bring into being, and always takes مخلوقات _maxluuqaat_ as its plural.

We have other words too in Urdu derived from the verb خَلَقَ .


----------



## Todd The Bod

Thanks, Cilqui and Fayla.


----------



## omlick

Actually the expression "ET" became popular because of the Spielberg movie of that same name back in the 80's. Before that I think only geeks who studied UFO's and bakvaas like that would say "Extra-Terrestrial"   In the old old days people would call them "Martians" because we thought they would just come from Mars, and that was the popular terminology.  Probably influenced by the movie War of the Worlds and the old Bugs Bunny cartoons.

The word "alien" meaning also someone from outer space probably gained populary in 1979 because of the movie by the same name, and then was replaced by ET, if I remember my history correctly.


----------

